# Devon or Dorset break



## Bornfree (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi there,

We will be collecting our repaired van next weekend and are planning to use it three nights during the half term break. We live in south Gloucestershire and are looking for a small site in Devon or Dorset next to the coast. We had a	bit of a mare at new year getting spectacularly stuck on grass so are looking for hard standing this time. I would be grateful for any suggestions.

Karen.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Karen, Just Google West Bay Camping, I'm sure you will find just what you are after.

Drew


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

One of the best on the South Coast, just outside Bridport.

https://highlandsendholidaypark.co.uk/

If you want sites around Weymouth PM me. If you do a Google search beware of Littlesea site, extortionate !!

Andy

(No connection to any)


----------



## Bornfree (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks Drew and Andy. Both look super, though as its only a couple of weeks away west bay isn't open yet, but it will definitely be on the to do list. Highlands End looks like it fits the bill, right on the coast, I can feel the sea breeze already. 

Karen.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Let us know if you do go and how it went

Andy


----------



## Bornfree (Sep 25, 2017)

Will do.


----------



## Bornfree (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks Andy and Drew for suggesting West Bay area. 

We managed to bag a prime spot at highlands bay camp site with uninterrupted sea views, I will try post a pic. Three days of glorious sunshine to wander along the beaches and cliff tops, just perfect. Enjoyed a superb late lunch at the three horseshoes at Burton Bradstock before a rapid hike back before losing the daylight. Another walk the next day was punctuated by a delicious lunch at the station cafe in West Bay. The camp site was very quiet which suited us, though the delightful bar and restaurant were fully open, as was the swimming pool, we took advantage of both. We loved West Bay, such an un-spoilt little place. It might just become a regular for a few days in February. Thanks once again.

Karen.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Karen

I am SO pleased you enjoyed your stay, and thanks for the update as to how it went. I sometimes wonder if I am getting complacent living where I do, and I then drive the coast road from Weymouth to West Bay, one of the most beautiful journeys possible, especially on a bright and early Sunday morning in the summer.

Were you aware that West Bay was the location of the TV series Broadchurch? 

Andy


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Karen
> 
> Were you aware that West Bay was the location of the TV series Broadchurch?
> 
> Andy


And Harbour Lights with Nick Berry!


----------



## Bornfree (Sep 25, 2017)

Ah, it's quite the destination. I had heard about Broadchurch but not Harbour Lights.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Bornfree said:


> Thanks Andy and Drew for suggesting West Bay area.
> 
> We managed to bag a prime spot at *highlands bay* camp site with uninterrupted sea views, I will try post a pic. Three days of glorious sunshine to wander along the beaches and cliff tops, just perfect. Enjoyed a superb late lunch at the three horseshoes at Burton Bradstock before a rapid hike back before losing the daylight. Another walk the next day was punctuated by a delicious lunch at the station cafe in West Bay. The camp site was very quiet which suited us, though the delightful bar and restaurant were fully open, as was the swimming pool, we took advantage of both. We loved West Bay, such an un-spoilt little place. It might just become a regular for a few days in February. Thanks once again.
> 
> Karen.


Was it Highlands *End* or West *Bay* you stayed at in the end?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Bornfree (Sep 25, 2017)

We stayed at Highlands End just a short walk from West Bay down the coastal path.


----------



## Bornfree (Sep 25, 2017)

Ah, I see my error now.....highlands bay?????


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I don't think it matters, you and your family had an enjoyable break in a magnificent part of the country. Please come again.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew said:


> I don't think it matters, you and your family had an enjoyable break in a magnificent part of the country. Please come again.


It does matter if anyone else want to go there Drew as they will now know which to go to...as it sounded quite nice (in fact both look nice on their websites)

Graham :smile2:


----------

